# Friday! Yeah!...



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll go first, you people are all sleeping by now...

This right now...


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Late Cal. 12 Heuer Autavia today


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Something colourful on a cold and frosty morning ...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Bought this recently, minus a strap and only had this animal strap - but quite like it!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

PRS 20 LE 006/100


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Starting off with this titanium Seiko today...










HAGWE


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Wearing this, which arrived only yesterday










Sellers picture until I take some of my own.

These WatchCo pieces are great IMHO - vintage bits, but with great lume & water resistance.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Have been wearing this Halitosis since it arrived from Paul (pauluspaolo) :thumbsup:










HAGW

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Tissot today not my piccy but I,m sure James wont mind.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

mutley said:


> Have been wearing this Halitosis since it arrived from Paul (pauluspaolo) :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the watch stink or was it a case of auto-spell checking? Looks good either way!


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm wearing this today....

*1940s Nivada*










I've finally managed to find a 14mm bund strap, which gives this very small watch much more wrist presence. New strap, new lease of life.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Nearly went wrist naked today, as we are having an office move. Couldn't do it, so wore something I won't be too upset about damaging


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Stowa MO today


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mutley said:


> Have been wearing this Halitosis since it arrived from Paul (pauluspaolo) :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm wearing my Seiko 6309/6306 custom jobbie today - started up straightaway despite me not wearing it for months 

Have a good weekend everyone - it's my first free weekend in ages so we're off to see the new Harry Potter film tonight & I'm planning to tinker with one of my cars (either the SS1 or the Astra) tomorrow, Sunday will be a day of rest (I hope!)


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Wearing the Minerva today


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Wearing this new Timberland today:










Bought as part of a joblot on ebay to resell. Sold all 5 Calvin Kleins for a tidy profit within 2 days, and kept a couple of Timberlands for myself. If only all ebay transactions were that simple! :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

tall_tim said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Have been wearing this Halitosis since it arrived from Paul (pauluspaolo) :thumbsup:
> ...


Cheers Tim, I was just wondering if anyone actually reads what people post


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wore this overnight...

*Glycine Incursore Unitas 6497 17 Jewels*










I`ve got to wash the walls in my bedroom today prior to painting, so will be swapping over to this after breakfast...

*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch,ETA 955.121, 7 jewels issued 1997.*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

The one on the left today:










Mark


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Wearing my Raketa 2609.HA movement,17-19 jewels.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn for me today:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Going with the 'lollipop' today 










HAGWE gents.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

This today for me while I go on shift tonight










Then swapping to this


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

This for me today, whilst doing SFA.....joy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Finished the DIY for the day & wearing this now...

*Omega Seamaster Calypso-1, cal.1337 17 jewels , circa early 80s*










You know, I`m not sure if I`d like one of these in mint condition :huh:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thats no g shock its a death star.










been wearing these 2 since i recieved them in a trade this week and i can safely say g shock o mania is firmly taking a hold .










mudman today in this bonkers weather and death star later.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Glycine Stratoforte this morning.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You know, I`m not sure if I`d like one of these in mint condition :huh:


I can understand that but... a new bezel would be nice, wouldn't it?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Seems we started with a Seiko (and bad breath) theme. Grabbed this off the night table to give it some Friday fun...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oris day today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I`m not sure if I`d like one of these in mint condition :huh:
> ...


No, IMO it adds to the overall character of the watch B)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I didn't like this watch very much at first... now is getting more and more wrist-time.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

harryblakes7 said:


> Oris day today


roman is not normally my thing but that is vury niice, vurry niice indeeeeeeed!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> No, IMO it adds to the overall character of the watch B)


Well, you might be onto something there... after all you do pay a lot more for this look with the German Reliant Robins... 



















(in case someone doesn't know what I'm talking about, that was no result from an accident. You actually pay to get a brand new car looking like that straight out of the dealer!)


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> I didn't like this watch very much at first... now is getting more and more wrist-time.


I like that. What model is it? Looks a bit like the XL, but with different hands and no day window.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> I like that. What model is it? Looks a bit like the XL, but with different hands and no day window.


Thanks Alex! It's a LUN9P001D0 (some websites call it a Deep Diver)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Been wearing this all week.......................Â :to_become_senile:



I am quite amazed how accurate it is

BR Martin


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

After seeing Machs I've stuck mine on for this evening


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

@ Livius de Balzac: Great pictures!

Today I've been wearing the 007:










But when we go out later I'll change into the Laco:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Bit of Seiko.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

GMTIIc today


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

i]We are standing on the edge

On the edge of time

We are the warriors at the edge of time[/i

you a Hawkwind fan Frogspawn..??


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

As I only have a couple of watches (at the moment) I have been wearing the laco pilot today (well, everyday since I got it).

So you've all seen it before but another pic anyway...have a nice weekend everyone. :wink2:

Super watches by the way everyone...thanks for posting them.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This *ultra-hyper-super-mega-fantastic* new arrival today. 



















Later,

William


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

Just got this monster back from STS....Lovely chunk of Omega ! :notworthy:










cheers Neil


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

newwy said:


> i]We are standing on the edge
> 
> On the edge of time
> 
> ...


Just a bit, just a bit


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

frogspawn said:


> newwy said:
> 
> 
> > i]We are standing on the edge
> ...


Can't beat a bit of Hawkwind. They were the first ever band I saw live. Liverpool Empire October (i think) 1979, the first of many spaced out Hawkwing gigs...lol...oh the good old days. Crikey, it was over 30 years ago....

sorry, completely off topic....back the the watches


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Baylor electric with Landeron CAL 4750.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> This *ultra-hyper-super-mega-fantastic* new arrival today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Kitty and a hairy arm,now that's a nice combo William :lol:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Irfan said:


> Needed cheering up while revising


That photo is awesome 

hard day at work today and more of the same tomorrow. Wearing this for now;


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> This *ultra-hyper-super-mega-fantastic* new arrival today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


William, this is a joke, right :shocking:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

newwy said:


> frogspawn said:
> 
> 
> > newwy said:
> ...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

sam. said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > This *ultra-hyper-super-mega-fantastic* new arrival today.
> ...


The worst part is, it's 42mm and looks a bit big on me.:lol:



mutley said:


> William, this is a joke, right :shocking:


 It was $4.99 U.S. (shipping included) from China. It came with the deluxe smeg dipped cardboard strap. I just couldn't resist, it's been a while since I've had a new watch. I was inspired by Mr.Bond.









Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


That Mr.Bond should be Banned!!!  he`s a bad influence









William, stay calm I`ve been on the phone to your local Community Mental Health team, they`ll be round very shortly :doctor:  :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

PMSL!!!!

But you have to blame yourself Will, I've never seen Mr. Bond crossing that line even after a lot of Smirnoffs!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been wearing this odd couple most of the evening...

*Rolex Airking 14000, cal.3000 27 jewels 1991*










*Orient Star WZ0311PF cal.597 21 Jewels*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> PMSL!!!!
> 
> But you have to blame yourself Will, I've never seen Mr. Bond crossing that line even after a lot of Smirnoffs!


You`ve obviously not looked hard enough in the search facility :shocking:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You`ve obviously not looked hard enough in the search facility :shocking:


Well, no... and now that you've putted like that I think I won't!!! Mummy, I'm scared!!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > PMSL!!!!
> ...


They were Big M's

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

LV tonight


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> They were Big M's


Ah!!! Now I know what you're talking about! That big pile of watches in the Big Picture thread! Yeap, lot's of sparkly diamonds there!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You`ve obviously not looked hard enough in the search facility :shocking:
> ...


Be afraid!! *BE **VERY** AFRAID!!!* :fear:



BondandBigM said:


> They were Big M's
> 
> :lol: :lol:


That`s what you say Mr.Bond  :lol:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

With all these shenanigans going on,

i was going to post a pick of me wearing my Ladies Omega Geneve, 

but i changed my mind(thank goodness)and put this on instead. :sweatdrop:

Sekonda de luxe automatic,

29USSR.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I have some nice matching Pink Armani shirts to go with them


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve been wearing this odd couple most of the evening...
> 
> *Orient Star WZ0311PF cal.597 21 Jewels*


mach 0.0013.. love the Orient Star, very nice. and I want to join your club..lol

.Founder member of the.... "No Really, I Haven`t A Clue, Club"

Completely unaffiliated with any other club for people who claim to know nothing!

(New members always welcome)

..


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Irfan said:


> Needed cheering up while revising


Wow

Great watch and photo


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Not had any time to take any pics of this one yet, so some quick ones for now..


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> I didn't like this watch very much at first... now is getting more and more wrist-time.


I like the Makos without the tits-on-a-boar two o'clock day pusher. If it weren't for Herrs Steinhart and Wajs, I'd probably have one or two.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Orient Star WZ0311PF cal.597 21 Jewels*


*Niiiiice! *I gotta find one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

newwy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve been wearing this odd couple most of the evening...
> ...


Thanks :thumbsup:

& on behalf of the Committee I`d like to welcome you to the club, just add it to your signature 



David Spalding said:


> > *Orient Star WZ0311PF cal.597 21 Jewels*
> 
> 
> *Niiiiice! *I gotta find one.


Again thanks, it`s a beautifully made watch & unlike most Orients is a handwindable automatic B)


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> newwy said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Thanks for allowing me into your club, you won't regret it. I will be a faithful and diligent member as I really don't have a clue....lol

That Orient Star is winking at me all the time, god its a beaut. Its like a seductive woman, beckoning me over...oohh

Are they expensive ? rare? where can I get one...??


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Seiko do a nice version too (SARB033)










seiyajapan.com have them in stock for $456 (ouch!)


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Steve's Dad, yeah that Seiko is quite similar but not as nice as the Orient and at $456 a bit steep.

The Tissot Seastar that I bought from you is running nicely and I'm still loving it. Its a nice 'vintage-ish' watch. Its one of my favourites. I put it on a Hirsch brown strap...looks good.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

newwy said:


> Steve's Dad, yeah that Seiko is quite similar but not as nice as the Orient and at $456 a bit steep.
> 
> The Tissot Seastar that I bought from you is running nicely and I'm still loving it. Its a nice 'vintage-ish' watch. Its one of my favourites. I put it on a Hirsch brown strap...looks good.
> 
> ...


Ha, I was just thinking about that Seastar today, it's a nice watch, I'm glad you're enjoying it. I sold a good few watches off at that time because of financial circumstances (can't remember who bought what now), but I am slowly getting back into it and just bought a watch yesterday on the Sales page.

I actually have one of those Seikos, a white one and a present so that one is staying.

PS let's see a pic of the Tissot on the Hirsch on the Sunday vintage thread then


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

will do


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

newwy said:


> That Orient Star is winking at me all the time, god its a beaut. Its like a seductive woman, beckoning me over...oohh
> 
> Are they expensive ? rare? where can I get one...??


I got it from Orient Watches UK for a little over Â£200, unfortunately they no longer stock the Orient Star range anymore. You could try ebay, a number of Japanese sellers do have them. One point though is that the case size is 33mm excluding crown, similar in size to some `60s Rolex which it`s obviously inspired by, I`m not bothered by this but if it`s a bit too small for you the Orient Star WZ0091ER (see below) at 36mm is basically a larger version with slightly different hands & markers...










(photo nicked from the net)


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

newwy said:


> thanks for the info


You`re welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


>


Great choice William but a bit too bling for my taste hence why I've gone for something a bit more subtle which arrive this week...

Bradley Cinderella 1972 (my birth year )










ebay pic

Well you got to start somewhere when trying to build up a collection again


----------

